# Rollers



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

How Hard Is To Train A Roller--maybe Not How Hard More Like How Do You Go About It.--

Will They Learn Buy Flying With Other Birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Moving this to the performing breeds section where it is more likely to get an answer.

Terry


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

why not just buy a book on the subject or join the roller forum to get an edge on what you want from your birds,its that simple .... http://www.roller-pigeon.com/_Roller_Pigeon_Discussion.html


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

chill dud pigeonvilla---just a little question


----------

